# Old family touring picture



## Pico Triano (2 May 2014)

Took this one on a four day bicycle tour when the gang was younger. This first day was a little rainy. That's why they're all wearing raincoats. We did our best to combine interesting activities, education and touring. The North West Company was a fur trading company rivaling the Hudson Bay Company. They explored the bulk of Northwest Canada. The museum was quite interesting.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 May 2014)

Pico Triano said:


> Took this one on a four day bicycle tour when the gang was younger. This first day was a little rainy. That's why they're all wearing raincoats. We did our best to combine interesting activities, education and touring. The North West Company was a fur trading company rivaling the Hudson Bay Company. They explored the bulk of Northwest Canada. The museum was quite interesting.
> View attachment 43915


Gorgeous photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pico Triano (2 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Gorgeous photo! Thanks for sharing


 It's one of my all time favorites from that trip.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 May 2014)

Pico Triano said:


> It's one of my all time favorites from that trip.


I can see why 
Lovely family you have there!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 May 2014)

Pico Triano said:


> Took this one on a four day bicycle tour when the gang was younger. This first day was a little rainy. That's why they're all wearing raincoats. We did our best to combine interesting activities, education and touring. The North West Company was a fur trading company rivaling the Hudson Bay Company. *They explored the bulk of Northwest Canada.* The museum was quite interesting.



The kids did?? That must have been one helluva holiday!!


----------



## Pico Triano (3 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The kids did?? That must have been one helluva holiday!!



That it was. We did two tours in a two week period covering over two hundred kilometers. They carried their own bedding, clothing and eating kit. The little girl in the picture was only five years old at the time.


----------

